# Windows 8.1 Store Apps & PC Settings Cannot Open



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

2in1 Acer SW011-05
OS: Windows 8.1 32-bit
CPU: Intel Atom Z3745 @1.333GHz x64
RAM: 2GB

As the title suggests, I can't open any of my windows 8 apps on my computer. Any attempt to launch the MS apps, opens, then closes itself. Third party apps like VLC just shows a dark screen and closes itself when attempting to launch it. I can't even go to the PC settings; it redirects me back to the metro screen. 

Since this netbook only has 32GB SSD, system restore points were never enabled (A fact i discovered after proceeding to use it after the problem occurred). I also noted that the wsservce is not running and is not set to automatic (attempts to correct it failed due to the option being grayed out in properties). 

I have check for HDD errors, tried resetting windows store, and tried re-installing an app to test if that would work.

After running Windows store app diag gave me this (See attachment)

Any suggestions please?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Results came back negative (nothing).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you logged into Windows with a Microsoft Account?

Is VLC the only third party software that is having the issue?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes. I'm logged in with my MS account and its not just VLC, but all apps including the default apps that were included with Win8.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Could be a corrupt user account, might want to try creating a new user account, then copy files from old user to new user.

Create a user account - Windows Help


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is one of the problems: I can't access the Change PC Settings in the charms bar as it just redirects me back to the start screen.
Attempting to create a local account via the control panel equals the same results as it just shows a link to PC Settings (which just redirects me again to the start screen).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if you can create it in Safe Mode.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You may have to do Refresh, which will delete all non-Store apps but leave other settings and your data files intact.

There are a couple of things you might try before that.

Try tis: Open an Admin command prompt by right-clicking the lower-left corner of your screen and selecting Command Prompt (Admin). Then Ctrl-C to copy the command below and click the small icon at the upper left of the Command Prompt, select Edit then Paste. Press Enter to run the command. 


```
powershell -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register $Env:SystemRoot\WinStore\AppxManifest.xml
```


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there. Thank you all for your advice and trying to help me resolve the issue. 

I have attempted to try the last two reccomendations (Masterchief and MPR) but sadly it did not work. But again, thank you for trying. 

I decided in the end to just PC Refresh my computer and luckily manage to find an acer recovery tool installed on my pc that allowed me to do so. 

Thanks again for everyone that helped me and have a good day.

Sincerely,
Jade


----------

